# pushing color film



## Skyeg (Apr 28, 2004)

does anyone know if you can push color film? iv never tryed it.... i was thinking about trying to push 400 kodak HD film to 800 or 1600...do you think i could do that? or is color film non pushable?


----------



## drlynn (Apr 28, 2004)

As far as I know, you can push color neg film, but before you do, ask all your local photo labs who will push-process.

Nobody here does, and only one place here even has a place they can send it off to get pushed.  The basic reason is that the machines that process c-41 are mostly batch-type machines.  They will process several rolls at once.  So in order to push one roll they have to run that roll through by itself.  Most labs are too busy to do this, or will charge an extra fee for doing so.


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 28, 2004)

how much do you think i could push it? 2 stops?


----------



## photobug (Apr 28, 2004)

Well, I know you can push Velvia 3 stops. Somebody forgot to change the ISO dial on the Contax after a roll of 400 & I had to push the Velvia to 400.

Worked ok. It was a bit grainier than usual, but really didn't look that bad.


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 28, 2004)

hmm, thanks for the info...i think im going to try that. i love velvia


----------



## markc (Apr 28, 2004)

Is there a specific reason you want to push it, or are you just curious as to how it will turn out? Fuji makes Superia 800, Press 800 and 1600, and Kodak has Portra 800. There are others. I thought I had seen a Fuji 3200 film at one point, but I'm probably just thinking of the HG-1600.


----------



## drlynn (Apr 28, 2004)

Most color print film can be pushed 2 stops without having to change processing times.  Print film has more exposure latitude built in than slide film.  That's why a lot of the time bracketed shots on print film show little if any noticeable difference, unless you bracket at 2-3 stops or more.


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 28, 2004)

i want to push instead of getting faster film, because i already bought the film...not a good reason, i know.  also, the band wants very saturated colors, so i thouhgt i would portra, i didnt know they made it in 800.   i have a lot of portra 400VC and a lot of that HD film, i almost never shoot color so i dont really know what im doing.


----------



## markc (Apr 28, 2004)

Skyeg said:
			
		

> i want to push instead of getting faster film, because i already bought the film...not a good reason, i know.


Hey, that's as good a reason as any. 



> also, the band wants very saturated colors, so i thouhgt i would portra, i didnt know they made it in 800.   i have a lot of portra 400VC and a lot of that HD film, i almost never shoot color so i dont really know what im doing.


From my experience, VC is not a very saturated film, despite what the ads say; just more so than the NC. If you want really saturated colors, I think some of the Fuji films are the way to go. From what I hear, Reala is a great film, but the consumer films will give you some extreme colors if that's what you are going for and aren't worried so much about accuracy.

I haven't used VC in a long time, though. If you've been using it, you would be a better judge as to if it will do the job for you.


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 28, 2004)

"saturated colors" were the words they used to discribe some shot i took with cross processed velvia...im not really sure what they want...the ysaid accuret colors but "lots of color"   these musicain types confuse me.


----------



## markc (Apr 28, 2004)

Skyeg said:
			
		

> "saturated colors" were the words they used to discribe some shot i took with cross processed velvia...im not really sure what they want...the ysaid accuret colors but "lots of color"   these musicain types confuse me.


Bwahahaha!

I think they mean "garrish". Hehe. I think you should be okay. VC is probably decent as far as acuracy goes, plus it has a little "pop". If they don't like it, tell them to stick to music.


----------



## Skyeg (Apr 28, 2004)

:LOL: 

thanks for your help...ill probubly be posting more color film type questions soon.


----------



## ksmattfish (Apr 28, 2004)

markc said:
			
		

> I thought I had seen a Fuji 3200 film at one point, but I'm probably just thinking of the HG-1600.



Konica put out a 3200 color film.  At ISO 800 it had great saturated colors and crazy grain.  Faster than that it sucked (IMHO).  

Recently I was reading about Diafine 2 bath developer.  Supposedly it turns Tri-X 400 into a 1200 speed low contrast film.  I'm anxious to see if it works.  Somebody who uses Tri-X should try it out, because I can't afford to buy a bunch of Tri-X.


----------

